# SWAP MEET at State Line R/C Speedway



## woodytx (Nov 5, 2004)

State Line R/C Speedway is holding a swap meet this Sunday at noon. There were 48 entrys this past Friday night so turn out should be good. Directions at www.statelinerc.com


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Just a reminder for all you indoor carpet racers. The CRL (Carpet Racing League) race in Fort Wayne will be held this Saturday. Come on down and enjoy a great day of racing. For more info see The CRL thread.

Come on down. 
Karl Womack :thumbsup:


----------

